# Black Bear Flashlights



## Jagged (Nov 12, 2007)

Considering a higher power flashlight. Seeking your thoughts on the following and if there are better ones for same money or equivelent ones for less money. Thanks!

http://www.blackbearflashlights.com/


----------



## Zenster (Nov 12, 2007)

I stumbled across their web site while looking for something in that class, but there are now a lot more really good options since the Black Bear was introduced.

It's about $250 for his 1050 lumen top-of-his-line light, but for only another $100 or so, there are way too many better performing (and compact) options to consider.

He was ahead of his time, but I think his time has now passed.

For my money, I'd much rather consider the AE 25W Xenide or the KR3500.
Yes, they cost a little more, but they're made by established companies and sold by reputable dealers* so you'll always be able to get parts and support.

Z

* _I'm not suggesting that the maker of the Black Bear isn't reputable, but it's a "one guy" operation, and when he decides to pack it in, your entire support and parts source is gone._


----------



## rhuck60 (Nov 12, 2007)

Zenster said:


> I stumbled across their web site while looking for something in that class, but there are now a lot more really good options since the Black Bear was introduced.
> 
> It's about $250 for his 1050 lumen top-of-his-line light, but for only another $100 or so, there are way too many better performing (and compact) options to consider.
> 
> ...


 
Go for it, you wont be disappointed. You cant mod a Maglite yourself for much less money. Even assuming you have the technical skills.
I have owned my Borealis for about 2 years now and its just great. All I ever needed was new batteries. One set was given to me free under warranty and I just recently bought a set of eneloops.
As far as parts and support go you can get that from Maglite the maker of the host for this modification.
Also refer to this forum for a M&g85 mod its basically the same exact thing. Tons of parts available for that.
Im a very satisfied Black Bear customer and recommend him highly. :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Nov 12, 2007)

Juancho (aka Black Bear, black bear 84, watchmaker, J. Charles) is a fellow CPF member. He's been selling those "turn key" hotwire Mags for a while now.


----------



## springbok (Nov 12, 2007)

+1 for Juancho and my Borealis


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't think Mag85s are in the same category as HIDs. For one thing, an Mag85 is "instant on".


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't think Mag85s are in the same category as HIDs. For one thing, an Mag85 is "instant on".


 
I agree. I think it's best to compare with other magmod building components and prices.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 13, 2007)

Simply put.... If you want a Mag85 but either don't have the skills or time to build one yourself, you can either hope to find a used example on B/S/T, or you can buy a Borealis 1050 from Black Bear.


----------



## rhuck60 (Nov 13, 2007)

+1 for Black Bear all the way oo:


----------



## rhuck60 (Nov 13, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Juancho (aka Black Bear, black bear 84, watchmaker, J. Charles) is a fellow CPF member. He's been selling those "turn key" hotwire Mags for a while now.


 
Can you tell me his username? I wanna look him up. Thanks


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 13, 2007)

rhuck60 said:


> Can you tell me his username? I wanna look him up. Thanks


 
I believe he goes by Juancho, on CPF.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 13, 2007)

rhuck60 said:


> Can you tell me his username? I wanna look him up. Thanks


Rhuck, I posted his CPF and other forum aliases before:



> Juancho (aka Black Bear, black bear 84, watchmaker, J. Charles) is a fellow CPF member. He's been selling those "turn key" hotwire Mags for a while now.


----------



## Brozneo (Nov 13, 2007)

Blacklights are good lights, they are Modded Mags but without the difficulty of doing the hardwork yourself! I have a Mag11 from him and it's great - no problems and it comes with all the resistance fixes done!


----------



## j3bnl (Nov 13, 2007)

You could also consider one of these :-

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173143

I have one of these and must say that its a great light.


----------



## Jagged (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses! May have a Christmas wish list in the making!


----------



## RyanA (Nov 29, 2007)

I just bought one from Juan. He uses great parts, all turnkey, for not much more than cost. It would probably take someone new to hotwires a lot more time and money spent fitting and researching parts. 
+1 for Juan


----------



## photonhoer (Nov 29, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Simply put.... If you want a Mag85 but either don't have the skills or time to build one yourself, you can either hope to find a used example on B/S/T, or you can buy a Borealis from Black Bear.



Exactly - that is what I did a year ago. The Borealis has functioned flawlessly and extremely brightly in a whole variety of rugged-use situations. Terrific light, and worth every penny to get it turn key for me.


----------



## Brozneo (Nov 29, 2007)

Whoops! - Please delete/ignore


----------



## Brozneo (Nov 29, 2007)

photonhoer said:


> Exactly - that is what I did a year ago. The Borealis has functioned flawlessly and extremely brightly in a whole variety of rugged-use situations. Terrific light, and worth every penny to get it turn key for me.


 
+1 I agree with you 100%


----------



## Templar223 (Nov 29, 2007)

Add me to the list of "thumbs up" to Black Bear / Juancho / Juan's lights.

Great turn-key light. Sure, it was about 20% more than if I got all the parts myself from all the various suppliers (and paid shipping) and then modded the lamp assembly, etc. But it was all done when it arrived. No back orders, delays or issues. A great light that I've used more than once against bad folks with impressive results.

I've since learned how to make them myself and have done probably 15 fairly high performance upgrades. 

But not everyone has the time, energy or inclination to create and fiddle with 'em.

John


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 30, 2007)

His light may be good, but I don't like the way he spams his flashlights on pretty much every gun board I go to. He usually has threads like "lights for law enforcement" and shows several different lights from different manufacturers, but at the end always shows his Borealis spanking them all for output. He just uses it to promote his own stuff by disguising it as a buyers guide.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 30, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> His light may be good, but I don't like the way he spams his flashlights on pretty much every gun board I go to. He usually has threads like "lights for law enforcement" and shows several different lights from different manufacturers, but at the end always shows his Borealis spanking them all for output. He just uses it to promote his own stuff by disguising it as a buyers guide.



Does he compare his lights to other Mag85s or to more general purpose lights? 

I'd like to see an independent comparison of pre-built Mag85s.


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 30, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> Does he compare his lights to other Mag85s or to more general purpose lights?
> 
> I'd like to see an independent comparison of pre-built Mag85s.



He compares it to stuff like the Surefire M4/M6. He also compares his "Bear Cub" to stuff like the Streamlight TL3 and Surefire M3.

I really don't think it's a good idea for someone who isn't electronics savvy to be dealing with Li-Ion cells, or large series packs of Ni-MH cells. That could be a recipe for disaster.

Here's one of the types of threds he has on every gun board I visit. http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666183


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 4, 2008)

Unless I can get a better turnkey somewhere else, I think I'll be getting a Borealis!


----------



## angrywetcat (Jan 9, 2008)

Greetings...does anyone on this forum have any first hand experience with these models? From what I've read elsewhere, they seem to be quite nice! 

I'd appreciate any info on your real experiences with them.

Thanks,

awc


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Black Bear Lights*

Those are "known good" versions of HotWires. Hotwires are overdriven and modified incandescent flashlights usually using Maglites as the host. Some members offer the parts used to make HotWires. juancho is a member of CPF. Juan offers these Black Bear Lights as turnkey units on other forums.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Bear Lights*

Yes, I have heard that Black Bear have a good reputation. However, they are providing a service of convenience. You can source the same, or even better parts yourself for less $s. If you can change bulbs and batteries, you can build either a ROP 2D (equivalent to Black Bear 720) or a Mag85 (equivalent to the Borealis). Just search this forum, the ROP and Mag85 are the most common self-made flashlights.


----------



## springbok (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Bear Lights*

I have a black bear borealis. I love it. Good workmanship and excellent customer service. 

Yes, it is expensive, but i did not have the time to build my own. Juan does it for a living. In my line of work, i did not want to trust my own handywork.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Bear Lights*

Please see this recent thread on the very same subject:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180075


----------



## DM51 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Bear Lights*

Thanks, greenLED - I have merged the two threads.


----------

